# H1B Visa from London



## chinnu (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

This is Chinnu can any one please help what are the required documents for H1B visa and how to book an appointment for the H1b visa in London consulate. 

How will be the interview process and the interview experiences of anyone who had attended in London. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, the first requirement for an H1B is a job offer with an employer who will initiate the visa process for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

